# 40th Birthday 11/11/11 - Going Alcohol Free



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok. So I'm 40. 

And just because today is a fairly auspicious date, I've decided to start my 41st year on this planet alcohol-free and I intend to keep it going for 1 year.

Now this is pretty big lifestyle change for a ex-rugby player who has, over the years, sunk a pint or two.

It is also my intention to regularly update this forum of my progress. If this thread doesn't ring your bell, please feel free to ignore my ramblings. If it does float your boat, please feel free to contribute.

I'm also going to align this period of abstinence with an attempt to lose some weight. I don't even own a weighing scale at present so there might be a trip to Argos in the offing later today so I'll also post some weights along my journey - with any luck, these figures will be moving in a southerly direction!

365 days to go . . .


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Fair play to you and good luck!!:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The very best of luck to you mate, its never too late, go for it!!!!!!!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks fellas. Been thinking about it for a while so, in a perverse way, I'm quite looking forward to it.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

maestegman said:


> Thanks fellas. Been thinking about it for a while so, in a perverse way, I'm quite looking forward to it.


Nothing perverse mate, its a road to a new you :thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Best of luck to you! I'm considering my 34th year (end of Jan) in the same fashion. I'm sure you'll smash it, and when you're weakening I'll bet there will be support to be had on here!

Keep us posted, I for one will be reading with great interest.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks - I'll do my best to regularly update the thread.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck sounds like a tough one to do.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

i am 26 and dont really drink

i have better things to spend my ££ on tbh


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bowden769 said:


> i am 26 and dont really drink
> 
> i have better things to spend my ££ on tbh


There is that as well


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good luck.. a road to a new, slimmer richer you then :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep. Fingers crossed heh Craig!


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

maestegman said:


> There is that as well


:wave: good luck


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday and the very best of wishes and good luck for the following year


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. Heading out now with my wife and boys to celebrate with a large family meal. Driving too to avoid temptation


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hope it works out for you buddy. as a fellow tee-totaller, i cant really see me going back to drinking now, certainly not back to the "every weekend" type of drinking. once twice a year max.

hope it works out for you too and youve got a jar to keep your "beer money" in. buy yourself somethin nice after those 365 days


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Mick. I hadn't considered the saving aspect but I might now.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

maestegman said:


> Thanks Mick. I hadn't considered the saving aspect but I might now.


do it mate, you would be surprised how quickly it begins to rack up :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

First test passed. Surprise 40th birthday party and no alcohol. Feeling quite chuffed.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck,I have not touched alcohol in 5 months now had very little the 7 months before that:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

All the best my friend. :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I must admit that last night wasn't easy - I didn't even take a sip of the champagne that was on offer!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck mate, I've been tee total for fifteen years never feel the urge to touch any alcohol. The money i saved was put towards family holidays and other things oh and some detailing products lol.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Andy.

I haven't actually touched a drop since Thursday 3 November. I honestly can't remember the last time I had consecutive dry weekends.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maestegman said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> I haven't actually touched a drop since Thursday 3 November. I honestly can't remember the last time I had consecutive dry weekends.


Try adding 5 months to that


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Ross - you're an inspiration. Quite nice waking up on a Sunday morning with a perfectly clear head


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maestegman said:


> Thanks Ross - you're an inspiration. Quite nice waking up on a Sunday morning with a perfectly clear head


I prefer it now,not drinking means if I want to go for a drive first thing on a Sunday I can without any fear of getting stopped by the police not that I would drive after drinking and the whole day is not wasted feeling crap.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Claireeyy said:


> Good luck sounds like a tough one to do.


You need a lot of will power


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've not had a hangover for 4 years or so. Had the odd bottle of vino and few beers but nothing ott.


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Good luck, 

A little bit of advice - one thing I have found is there is always an excuse to drink in the foreground, the excuses not to drink tend to be in the background so you have to look a little harder....e.g. the suprise party - excuse right in front of you, excuses not to drink such as your health, the clear head the next day, a day out the doing things not wasted on the sofa are all in the background. Just have to think about these at the point the drinks right in front of you.

Good luck with it, its something Ive never managed for more than two months.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just say no even if the other person insists:thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yep - the surprise party wasn't easy.

I have a big party planned for this Friday (18 November) and I've decided to drive - that always stops me having even one drink.

I've noticed one big change already. I always found that I slept better after a few drinks but I then I would wake up early. 

However, ten days into my alcohol-free journey, I've actually found that I go to sleep easier and tend to sleep on better.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a quick update for those who are interested.

I successfully managed to negotiate last night's party. I spent the holw night drinking soda water and lime however so woke up this morning with an awful taste in my mouth.

Any other suggestions for non-alcoholic drinks for a long night out?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Blackcurrant and soda or lime and soda if I go out. Very rarely drink out, I like a glass of wine or a speckled hen now and again in the house though.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. Yes - soda and lime is a staple here too. Just found that after 10 pints of S&L it started to get a bit monotonous.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

10 pints would get a bit much tbh, I switch them around a bit but failing that it's lemonade.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Could have murdered a pint of Peroni though . . .

Ho hum - at least I woke up this morning feeling fresh as a daisy (unlike some of my mates who texted me earlier).


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done mate, looks like you are sticking too it well, you should be well chuffed:thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Mick. It's 10pm on a Saturday night and I'm sitting here with an orange juice. Living live right on the edge!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It will get easier trust me,I am at the stage where I'd rather not drink at all.


----------

